# Blue bee (paracaridina) with caridinas



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

Can I keep paracaridina species with caridinas and neocaridinas, or will they hybridize? I know caridinas and neos are fine to mix, but not sure if I can get a third species in there by choosing a paracaridina like the blue bees.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Blue Bees will not cross with regular bee shrimps or neos. They are a different species, and todate I have not heard of any outcrossing of these shrimps.

I had them in my own tanks with CRS and nothing happened.
enjoy them, they are very neat shrimps.


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks! They would probably be the last shrimp I add, because they seem more delicate than neos and tigers, but eventually I think I will. Bloody Mary neos, tangerine tigers and blue bees would make for a crazy mix of colours.


----------

